
Ask HN: Work project for a political party I despise, should I resign? - devilmoon
As the title states, my team is supposed to start a project for a prominent political party in my country which I despise.
What&#x27;s more, if the project is successful, it might even boost the party&#x27;s credibility in the public eye.<p>Should I resign over this if the project actually goes through?
======
jaytaylor
Really tough to give you advice on this, as you know your individual situation
best.

General principles I try to live by:

Do my best to choose what I believe to be right.

Choose for a life and story I admire and can be proud of.

------
rajacombinator
Sure, if it’s important enough to you. But it probably shouldn’t be important
enough to you. It’s generally best in life to detach oneself from things out
of one’s control such as politics. [party you think is evil] probably isn’t
much different from [party you think is ok], you’ve most likely been
brainwashed to think it’s a big deal.

------
modbait
If you don't think you'll be able to act professionally as a team member, yes,
the professional thing to do is to resign. So, in other words, do what you
need to do to act professionally. No one can object to that.

------
foobarbazetc
Can you just skip that project?

Otherwise yes.

~~~
devilmoon
I don't think so.

Big company, small team focused on one technology, if we get engaged everyone
has to work on the project (unless the client asks for a fixed number of FTEs)

------
mankash666
Yes - not because you're doing the right thing morally, but because you're a
bad employee and citizen, AND a quitter.

Democracy and governments work in messy, mysterious ways. The government's
policies might be in direct contrast with one's beliefs, but they are still
the law of the land and you're bound by it.

Your employer is paying you for your (legal) work, a luxury many don't have in
the world. If you truly want to make a difference, do your work and let your
voice be heard by the one thing you're entitled to - a vote. Vote against the
party you despise, that's the only effective way

